# Dry Box converted to a Kitchen Box?



## mttodd (Jan 29, 2009)

Do it. No, most kitchen boxes are not reinforced. If you are worried, have your buddy weld a small backer plate inside the box. You don't need it though.


----------



## Dr.AndyDVM (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks. I will probably need to redo the door leash. It has one nylon strap attached to a rivet in the middle of the lid. And it doesn't hang level when the box is opened horizontally like a kitchen box. 



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mttodd (Jan 29, 2009)

You might consider a leash on both sides if you are going to load the lid. You can use those little turnbuckles to even them up too.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

This works great for leash, is easy to level and cheap


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

Why not sell one of the boxes and buy a kitchen box? You'll probably lose a hundred bucks or so on the deal, but I think the made to order kitchen box is better than a retro-fit.


----------



## m.r.h. (Mar 16, 2015)

You could also just put your box on the ground. You wouldn't have to worry about stability or adding extra parts. I have never had a standing kitchen box but worry about it falling over if it is windy or something.


----------

